
The case of the 500-mile email - wkcamp
http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html
======
daveslash
Reminds me of the bug: "Open Office won't print on Tuesdays". That was posted
here on HN a while back - see the comments for some other interesting bugs.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8171956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8171956)

